
Show HN: Bamboo Toothbrush Subscription - attendos
https://bambusupply.com/
======
attendos
Time for a change! It's recommended by dentists that every 3 months it's time
for a new toothbrush (or when the bristles get frayed) to keep a healthy mouth
full of teeth, to keep the brushing most effective and to keep a nice and
clean toothbrush that doesn't look like a toilet-brush from a busy cafe. So
why not go for a better looking, sustainable toothbrush that you can be proud
to use.

We offer a yearly subscription so you can swap your toothbrush every 3 months
without thinking about it. Once a year we send you a nice and clean paper
package with four new toothbrushes made from bamboo. When it's time to swap
your toothbrush for a new one we send you a friendly email reminder so you
don't have to think about it.

